# Grats to Prepperforums.net !!



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I was just thumbing through the top 50 prepper sites and saw prepperforums.net had made the list. I don't know how long it's been there, but I don't remember seeing it there a month ago. Regardless, grats guys!

prepperforums.net on the top 50 prep sites list

( #46 )


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah dangit, I came here because it was low key and nobody knew about it. Alas, now I must part thy way...


Nah, I wouldn't give the satisfaction to some who'd like to see that. I guess I'll stick around.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rats! Does that mean I have to go check out the other 49?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You made the list because I joined...just sayin


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> You made the list because I joined...just sayin


and I thought it was the hot Aussie accent.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> You made the list because I joined...just sayin


What can I say? We are the only Prepper site on the Intertubes that sports a one-legged IHOP waitress!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> What can I say? We are the only Prepper site on the Intertubes that sports a one-legged IHOP waitress!


Damn, ya beat me to it. :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Wait.... There is a sport that involves one legged IHOP waitresses? Why am I the last to know about such things?

Tell me the rules and the object of the game.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Wait.... There is a sport that involves one legged IHOP waitresses? Why am I the last to know about such things?
> 
> Tell me the rules and the object of the game.....


To deliver your sausage hot?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> To deliver your sausage hot?


Oh, that was bad, real bad :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yet it was really good too!

I was hoping that it something to do with paddles and hopping waitresses...:twisted:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I was hoping that it something to do with paddles and hopping waitresses...:twisted:


Paddles and *redhead *hopping waitresses no doubt...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree, this is the best forum to post on even when I say BS and call someone out 

Keep up the good work


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't talk about my "little red haired girl".... It's the only fantasy I have left. (I have fulfilled all the others - that weren't illegal)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> (I have fulfilled all the others - that weren't illegal)


Lies!! That one thing you did was most definitely not legal in all 50 states!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish said:


> Lies!! That one thing you did was most definitely not legal in all 50 states!


There were no witnesses and the statute of limitations is up anyway.

BTW: my wife says your avatar is mean...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> There were no witnesses and the statute of limitations is up anyway.
> 
> BTW: my wife says your avatar is mean...


I was ordered to deliver the cuffs this way.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish said:


> I was ordered to deliver the cuffs this way.


I won't ask what the reward was..... after all this is a family forum.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I won't ask what the reward was..... after all this is a family forum.


Being cuffed! hehe


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> Being cuffed! hehe


u will fit right in here in oz  our woman are... (cant comment the US woman may get jealous)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> u will fit right in here in oz  our woman are... (cant comment the US woman may get jealous)


Do tell! What do your women have that the US chickies don't? =)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtles.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Turtles.


I'll raise your turtles with BACON.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> Do tell! What do your women have that the US chickies don't? =)


oh if I tell, I remove all mystery 

on a previous post about feathers I made another hint =)

as I said you will fit right in


----------

